# (video) Toddler Tackled In End Zone



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

http://us.video.aol.com/?pmmsid=1893568

Toddler Tackled In End Zone

CBS News RAW As a Colorado State wide receiver caught a touchdown pass in the end zone he collided with a 4-year-old boy playing on the sidelines. The boy sustained a minor injury. (April 23)


----------



## Vince (Apr 25, 2007)

wow


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 25, 2007)

that would suck but you've got to ask, why was that kid chilling out there in the first place?


----------



## spkenn5 (Apr 25, 2007)

exactly why would he be there.. thats one crazy hit even tho the kid made it out okay..


----------



## playstopause (Apr 25, 2007)

That kid's parents --->


----------



## fathead (Apr 25, 2007)

playstopause said:


> That kid's parents --->


 
Yeah, I'm not even a parent and that was hard to watch.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> that would suck but you've got to ask, why was that kid chilling out there in the first place?



And where the fuck were his parents?


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh man...I'm goin' to hell for laughin at that.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 26, 2007)

Fuck that I cried. Well not really crying but teary eyed.

Maybe it's the being a parent thing. I'm glad that wall was padded and that kid didn't get hurt.


----------



## noodles (Apr 30, 2007)

I would absolutely hate to be that football player. He probably felt like crap, even though it was no fault of his own. 

He did the best he could, trying to minimize the hit, and then rolling over quick and picking the poor kid up off the ground.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> I would absolutely hate to be that football player. He probably felt like crap, even though it was no fault of his own.
> 
> He did the best he could, trying to minimize the hit, and then rolling over quick and picking the poor kid up off the ground.



Word, props to him. Good catch, too.

That actually happene to me, once. I was at a youth group thing a few months back playing football. It was getting dark out and we were almost done. Random people, including parents and one of the parent's 4 or 5 year old daughter, who kinda wandered into the general area of the "field". I caught a pass and outran everyone flex, but ended up getting tripped up from behind. I stumbled and ended up falling full speed into the little girl  She ended up being alright, just kinda wandered into where the play had ended up and was in the wrong place at the wrong time. I felt pretty bad, though, and apologized to her mother.


----------

